# BFGoodrich All Terrains



## BradXTrail (Dec 16, 2007)

Has anyone put these on their XTrail? I had them on my pathfinder and loved those tires. I'm thinking about throwing a set of them on the XTrail this spring.


----------



## bas (Oct 12, 2005)

I currently have the BFG All Terrains in the size 225/75r16 on my exy, and swear by them. They are a great compromise between dirt and mud/snow, but can get a little bogged down in the soft sand. On the bitumen you will notice a little road 'hum', but after a few days this is forgotten. I have not had one passenger comment about them. Unlike other A/T tyres, they are also great on wet bitumen and long road travel.

Personally, I think they are the best tyre for the x-trail and the 225/75r16 is the highest I would go without putting the speedo out too far and causing problems when turning on full lock.

Why not chuck in a spring lift, just to add to the whole deal.


----------



## BradXTrail (Dec 16, 2007)

Do you have a link to these spring lifts? I live in Canada, not sure if we can get them here or not.


----------



## bas (Oct 12, 2005)

Brad,

The springs give a good 50mm lift and are much better for off-road as they add clearance. The overall ride is not that much firmer, but the heavier rated springs give you a better load carrying capacity.

The brand is 'Pedders Trak Ryder' and the part numbers are (front-7892) and (rear-7893). 

Pedders Suspension - E-Catalogue


There appears to be no stores in Canada, but the US has heaps.

Check out the link for more information and good luck with it..

Pedders Store Locator - USA


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

bas said:


> Brad,
> but the heavier rated springs give you a better load carrying capacity.


Brett, can you please clarify this statment?

The load carrying capacity of the X-Trail is 545Kg (MAX)

Are you saying that with heavier springs you will also be able to increase the max. load carrying capacity and if so, where you gonna fit all that extra load and how will it impact on other parts of the car apart from the suspension? (i.e. chassis and shocks for example)


----------



## bas (Oct 12, 2005)

Jalal,
Re the increase in load carrying capacity, it means that the x-trail can SAFELY carry more weight and due to having a lot less sag in the rear springs, the front end of the vehicle will not be lifted. I have seen numerous x-trails (and other vehicles) towing caravans which arew within the vehicles own limits, but the front of the vehicle is raised to a dangerous height. Especially with a front wheel vehicle, you want as much 'weight' over the front end to give you steering control. The fitment of upgraded heavier rated springs, will stop this rear end sag and allow you to carry weight, more safely. It is also common for vehicles which are heavily laden and suffering rear end sag, to have issues with headlights blinding on-coming cars due to the lights being aimed higher.

All vehicle owners should be aware of their vehicles load carrying capacity and also be mindful, that this weight of 545kg for the x-trail includes passengers, fuel and luggage. I am NOT saying that a heavier rated spring will allow you to carry more then 545kg, but you will be able to do it more safely. ESPECIALLY when towing a trailer or caravan.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

bas said:


> Jalal,
> I am NOT saying that a heavier rated spring will allow you to carry more then 545kg, but you will be able to do it more safely. ESPECIALLY when towing a trailer or caravan.


Thanks Brett. That's what I wanted to hear cause it wasn't very clear earlier.



> that this weight of 545kg for the x-trail includes passengers, fuel and luggage.


The 545Kg is GVM (A Gross Vehicle Mass) it does NOT include the passengers.


----------



## bas (Oct 12, 2005)

> he 545Kg is GVM (A Gross Vehicle Mass) it does NOT include the passengers.


Sorry Jalal, but I did not explain this correct and you may has misread it.

A vehicle's GVM is the maximum allowable weight that it can carry on it's axles at any times. This includes everything inside, under and on top of the vehicle being supported on the axles.

Considering the newer x-trails figures, GVM is 2100kg and the unladen vehicle weight is 1525kg. The allowable weight (load) the vehicle can carry is only 575kg. And this INCLUDES passengers, fuel and luggage.

Gross vehicle mass - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
vehicle GVM @ ExplorOz

Although this is way off topic, I hope this clears things up. The heavier rated springs and heavier rated all terrain tyres will not increase the allowable load of the x-trail, just allow it to be more safely carried. However, by improving your total suspension and tyre package, you can apply to your local office to have the GVM increased to allow you to carry more load.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Brett,

The 545Kg is the max carrying load the xtrail can carry WITHOUT the passengers and am pretty sure of that and it has been previously discussed.

Can you imagine having 5 adults in the car weighing 85Kg each (total 425Kg) which will leave a max carrying load of only 120Kg (for luggage etc). I'd be buying a hatchback if that was the case LOL 

It's slightly off-topic but it relates to the need to upgrade the springs as you have highlighted.


----------

